# Just for Him - Shortcut to Mushrooms & Wife's Bane



## designwise1 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Pipe Tobacco Reviews*

Just For Him tobaccos (Springfield, MO)

I have bought tobacco from them for three years now but never tried their house blends. I've been missing out.
I tried "Shortcut to Mushrooms", one of their best sellers. It's an English blend with a little vanilla added "for more smoke". I don't usually like the scented stuff but this one is really light on the vanilla and enough Latakia to make me happy. I think it was $2.25 an ounce and I will be buying more.
"Wife's Bane" is their newest mixture. It has Perique, Latakia and others. A more mellow smoke but it burned hotter than "Shortcut...". The taste changed about a third of the way down and became sweeter. It changed again; toward the end I'm pretty sure I was picking up some Virginia  (Actually, no idea what it was - very TOBACCO flavor). I really think this stuff would be excellent with some age on it. It cost a little more - about $2.50, I think. Good job, Christian. I'll take a pound.

My first review. Did it suck too bad?


----------

